

Vivek Wadwha Speaks at Columbia (video) - blazer7486
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2011/03/vivek-wadwha-speaks-columbia.html

======
honeybadger
"Silicon Valley is so accepting of failure that they came up for a fancy word
for it which dignifies it. And that's called pivoting." (0:51 in the second
part.)

Brilliant.

~~~
cphrmky
"If you're not failing every now and again, it's a sign you're not doing
anything very innovative." -Woody Allen

